# Data Lifeguard Tools won't boot from CD



## ASRockIQ (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, Data Lifeguard Tools v11.0(DOS) CD or v11.2(DOS) CD won't boot! comes up with some error about the CD/DVD drive not connected probably? WTF. i used ImgBurn to create the Disk. should have a Pic. of the Error soon.


----------



## Polarman (Feb 24, 2009)

According to your Specs, your CD/DVD is sata. I don't think the right drivers are being loaded to recognise it.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 24, 2009)

D-Post sorry


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 24, 2009)

ok, so how do i fix this? or can i boot via USB? how would i do that?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 24, 2009)

^Anyone?


----------



## Proedros (Feb 27, 2009)

What exactly do you want to do with DLT?


----------



## Proedros (Feb 27, 2009)

Find in the internet Hirens boot cd 9.6. Burn the ISO. Then...

Boot from CD

Go to hard disk tools-->more--->wd data lifeguard tools      enter

it will try to find your dvd-rom drive.
first "auto" will not find it so it will tell you to load sata drivers.Simply press yes and no to all other messages and you will be able to run the tools.

hope it works.


----------

